# Strobe Placement Question



## diaberic (Oct 19, 2015)

So, I have a backrack on my truck. It has a light bar on it facing straight back to help with seeing behind while plowing (5% tint on truck). I just ordered 2 hideaway strobes that are going to go in my taillights. I also ordered 2 LED strobes that i was thinking about putting on the SIDES of my backrack (the far outside on the part that extends to the very outside of the truck). My question is if anyone else has strobes setup on the side like this/is the flashing to much? Any other mounting ideas??....i would like to have the 2 strobes facing sideways. thank you!!!


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Just thinking they would drive you nuts flashing in your mirrors all the time? 
I would keep them on top


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree if you want side flash they should be up top or on the running boards, the flash would annoy me so much backing up it would probably cause an accident rather then help me avoid one


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

scottr said:


> Just thinking they would drive you nuts flashing in your mirrors all the time?
> I would keep them on top


Yes, this. If you use something like I've got here you're still getting flashing towards the side with the top light, and not have it in your mirrors 24/7.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Yes, this. If you use something like I've got here you're still getting flashing towards the side with the top light, and not have it in your mirrors 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 174288


Back rack looks goodThumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you. I like it. Wish I would have had one on my '13 a week ago before they smashed my 500.00 rear window.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Thank you. I like it. Wish I would have had one on my '13 a week ago before they smashed my 500.00 rear window.


And mirror......


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The glass company broke the mirror, they have to pay for the replacement of that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have something like your thinking. Mine are even with my tool box so I don't get anything, but if they were 360 ones I agree with everyone else that they would hit your mirrors


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dieselss said:


> I have something like your thinking. Mine are even with my tool box so I don't get anything, but if they were 360 ones I agree with everyone else that they would hit your mirrors


Hey Bud, were you able to sell your truck yet?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JustJeff said:


> Hey Bud, were you able to sell your truck yet?


Nope still available.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn, hope things aren't too tight for you, and it gets better.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> Yes, this. If you use something like I've got here you're still getting flashing towards the side with the top light, and not have it in your mirrors 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 174288


Nice job. Looks good.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Don’t over do it. Roof light works just fine.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

diaberic said:


> So, I have a backrack on my truck. It has a light bar on it facing straight back to help with seeing behind while plowing (5% tint on truck). I just ordered 2 hideaway strobes that are going to go in my taillights. I also ordered 2 LED strobes that i was thinking about putting on the SIDES of my backrack (the far outside on the part that extends to the very outside of the truck). My question is if anyone else has strobes setup on the side like this/is the flashing to much? Any other mounting ideas??....i would like to have the 2 strobes facing sideways. thank you!!!


I have hideaways in four corners. My headlights are high beam low beam blinker all n one housing. The turn signals have a piece of plastic that blocks the headlight light from getting into the turn signal part. So i was able to put them in there and not get anything flashing off the plow. All the light goes to the side. Maybe you could do the same. Everything is hidden, nothing surface mounted, and no flashback in the mirrors or off the plow.


----------

